# Pre Sewn Twill Letters/Numbers



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

How in the heck do people sew numbers together, before they're on the shirt?

I can buy numbers from Ebay that are pre sewn together, but I just dont get it.....

Please explain!

thanks
!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

They have to be sewn or heat pressed onto the garment depending on how they are made...

What exactly is your question? I know Stahls has twill numbers that can be heat pressed instead of sewn...


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Included in those numbers from Stahls that tfalk refers to are the SimStitch numbers. 

They look sewn, but they're applied with a heat press. A good solution for those reversable shirts when the customer wants them to look sewn on.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

No Im saying, how does Stahls sell cut numbers that have been sewn together?

How do they sew them together, if they are not on a garment?>


----------

